# Overnight near Tunnel



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Will be crossing next week and looking for advice on best aire to use overnight. Somewhere up to an hour from the tunnel and off the A28. Needs good access with toad and preferably somewhere to exercise two dogs.

Have used a couple in the past but interested to know of any good ones we might not have found :wink: 

Thanks
Alan


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*aire near tunnel*

We stayed on the aire at Arques, its behind the munical camp site, and in the aires book. I have the co ordinates for it but as its 06.30am not easily accessable. I have to drive to tunnel sometime in next four -five days as husband fell and broke bones in his thumb (see French health service post). Le Torquet is a favourite but not so adjacent to the A28.


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

*Arque Aire*

Hi Ambegayo

Just a question about Arque. Do you think the Aire will still be useable late January for 1 night although the campsite will be closed.

Regards

Doug


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Wissant Aire has lots of room.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

We always stop over at the Aire La Baie De Somme on the A28, just inland from le Crotoy - this is the ONLY service station that we stop at. Always plenty of m/homes and caravans there - we usually follow the road round to the farthest parking area, designated for caravans etc. If no or few others there we have come back to the first parking area where there is a borne. Security truck patrols during the night and we have never felt uncomfortable there. Toilets with showers, shop and eco centre. Very convenient for coming off an evening ferry at Calais and then getting a few miles up the road to help with the onward journey. We used to stop over at the Calais terminal ticket office car park but that is a no no now. 

David.


----------



## scrinchy (Jul 17, 2007)

we've stayed at a private aire- no services at all but a lovely view- at Ambleteuse between Wimereux and Wissant on D940 about 3 euros last year
but for functionality on the return north agree Baie de Somme- always feels a safe bet


----------



## tony5677 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi
When we use the tunnel we stop at Gravelines.
Yes it is going the wrong way!!
It is only 20 mins from tunnel and an easy place to park.
\we were there in early October and there is now a charge. 3 euros
in a card machine. 
It is difficult to pay because the machine does not except visa cards.
Gravelines itself is an easy 5min walk and has an old millatry fortification.Well worth a visit.

Tony


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone!
This is exactly what this forum is so good at  

We have always used sites out towards the coast and never thought of stopping on the A28 but this suggestion makes a lot of sense for a quick and easy access.
So plenty of food for thought from you guys - thanks again.

8) 

Alan


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
Good for dog aires are

Calias iteself - on the beach and safe as theres usually lot of other brit vans there

Boulogne off 940 (10 mins from a28) new aire in the sand dunes

Lecrotoy off d940 - 2 there one is in the sand dunes and one on the harbour.

Berk sur Mer......


Gravellines is OK but his is now a pay aire. There is alo a sevrice point now appro 2 mins drive 9signposted)


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

drcotts said:


> Hi
> Good for dog aires are
> 
> Calias iteself - on the beach and safe as theres usually lot of other brit vans there
> ...


Could you tell me whereabouts the new aire at Boulogne is please.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Just like to add my support for aire Baie De Somme on the A28. It's the only autoroute aire we have ever overnighted on.
We've stayed there a few times and have felt completely safe.
We also find it very convenient to call there on our return journey, although not overnight in order to use the borne before catching the ferry.

Because it serves both directions it's a large aire with plenty of space to walk your dogs.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

I agree Baie de Somme is great, I have heard that some French use it as a holiday base in the summer.
Mind you at the moment keep an eye out for angry French scallop fishermen !


----------

